# Feedback requested: Applicant cover letter for spouse visa



## hlilly1122 (Sep 18, 2015)

Requesting help with reviewing a rough draft of my cover letter for a UK spouse visa. I think it may be a bit wordy, but I thought it would be important to include background information about my husband's previous marriage, as well as mention all of the trips we've taken together. Please let me know if I have left out important information, or if there are redundant parts that can be omitted. Thanks!


Dear Entry Clearance Officer:

This is a letter of introduction for my application for a spouse settlement visa. My husband has been married previously, though I met him several months after he and his former wife had already separated. I first met [my husband] at a conference in Southern California in March of 2013. We developed an immediate connection during the 9 day conference, and afterwards I invited him to travel back with me to where I was living at the time in Phoenix, Arizona. We had a wonderful trip together for three days, and then he returned home to London. We kept in contact with daily emails and instant messaging. After three months, he planned another visit to the US to come see me in July of 2013. This time we traveled together to Sedona, Arizona, and enjoyed a week long holiday there.

Our daily contact continued between visits, now including FaceTime and Skype, and our relationship strengthened over the next two years. In the two and a half years that we have been together now, [my husband] has taken a total of 13 trips to the United States to visit with me, and I have taken 3 trips to the UK to visit him. Our UK trips have included visits to Manchester to meet his parents, as well as short holidays in Paris, Rome, Zurich, Brussels, and Nice. In the US, he accompanied me on a 6 day road trip to help me move from Arizona to Oregon. We also went to Daytona Beach Florida to meet my parents, California to attend my stepsister's wedding, many more trips to Oregon where I currently reside, and a visit to New Orleans to celebrate my birthday. This last trip was also the time he proposed to me, on November 22nd, 2014. He already met the grounds for divorce at this point, having been separated for over two years, so we agreed to be married as soon as his divorce was final. We were married at a small civil ceremony in Ashland, Oregon, on September 9th, 2015. We plan on having a larger reception that our friends and family will attend on October 10th, 2015.

[My husband] and I have a shared interest in personal development/psychology and have independently followed the same teacher for many years. We both love music concerts, travel, art, and movies. My husband also spends his free time serving food and hosting games of Bingo for homeless people in his community, and I would love to be able to join him at these events if I am granted a visa. Our plan for the future is to settle permanently in the UK to start a family. In the United States I have practiced as a GP for several years, and hope to continue working in the health care field if I were to join my husband in London.

Thank you for your time and consideration in reviewing this application.

Sincerely,
[Applicant]

(Moderators, if I am posting this in the wrong place, please help direct me to the thread where it should go  Thank you!)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just one point: Yours sincerely.
Otherwise, excellent! Well done.


----------



## Spiwe01 (Aug 27, 2015)

should the letter be typed or hand written ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Typed.


----------



## hlilly1122 (Sep 18, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Just one point: Yours sincerely.
> Otherwise, excellent! Well done.


Thank you so much!!


----------

